# 5D Mark III hood for LCD?



## ahsanford (Jun 4, 2016)

Hey gang,

I was doing some landscape work with my 5D3 this week and it amazes me that I still don't have a proper lcd hood/shade for it. Glare during live view always remains a hassle. I fashioned something out of cardboard, but it leaves a sticky residue on the camera and has a little bit of fiddle factor. 

Ideally, I am looking for something that is quickly attachable and removable. The perfect solution would not be a generic one, but one that is designed to work on the 5D3 body/buttons well. That said, I will consider any solution. 

What do the landscapers out there recommend?

Thx,
A


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi ahsanford. 
A freind of mine has a flip out hood that fits on to his 400D, folds down flat to use viewfinder, it attaches via the eyepiece. No idea if this is available for 5DIII. Alternatively, there are viewfinder eye pieces magnifiers for video, some of them fit without glue via the tripod mount and have a flip up / removable eyepiece which would leave you with a hood. What about using an android phone or tablet via an app (DSLR controller or similar) and a USB cable as a remote viewfinder, turn back to the sun to view! ;D Yes I know that is not the most practical solution. 
I've not used anything like this for landscape, I usually look through the viewfinder, haven't really got the hang of these newfangled screen things! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 5, 2016)

Here's what I've found on line:

Delkin has a few snap on / glue on items that are either generic (based on screen size) or are eyepiece-based with additional button mounts that push through to the left-hand side buttons. I don't see a 5D3 specific one -- the second picture below is listed as '5D' and the buttons on the left are clearly differently marked.

I'm not super fond of these ideas as they build up thickness.

There is another idea from Wooden Camera (third picture) -- meant for much larger video camera monitors -- that folds up and uses elastic bands. This is more of what I am looking for, but I don't see one for a 5D3 screen size.

- A


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi ahsanford. 
Sorry, I was out earlier and on a crowded public wifi (which is on the ferry so it is flakey at the best of times) and I couldn't pull up what I was looking for. This is the thing I meant, 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Neewer-S6-3X-Optical-Magnification-Viewfinder-for-3-3-2-LCD-DSLR-Cameras-ND-17-/191811509348?hash=item2ca8db5c64:g:arsAAOSwx-9WysUW 
I think it looks like it would be feasible to remove the hinged part to just leave you with the shade for the screen. 
I don't know how take on and off able it is, it might say in the add text but I confess to stopping at the pretty pictures as I found what I wanted to bring to your attention. 

Edit, I meant to say it looks like the mounting plate has AS dovetail on it for tripod mounting. 

Hope this helps. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 6, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> I was doing some landscape work with my 5D3 this week and it amazes me that I still don't have a proper lcd hood/shade for it. Glare during live view always remains a hassle. I fashioned something out of cardboard, but it leaves a sticky residue on the camera and has a little bit of fiddle factor.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> sek



Appreciate the link, but a loupe isn't what I'm looking for. I want to be able to comfortably use LiveView when my non-articulating screen on the my 5D3 is tripod-ed in a lower position. I want shade -- not an eyepiece.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2016)

It seems amazing, but I did not spot a sun shade made specifically for a 5D MK III 3.2 inch LCD. Lots of 3 inch ones, and a clunky 3.5.

I would not mind one that was suspended from the eyepiece but it might cause issues with ability to see 100% of the view.

Here is your change, setup a kickstarter campaign for a hood for a 5D MK IV 3.5 inch LCD  If nothing else, people would think you had inside information.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2016)

I may just make something homebrew like a right-sized version of that Wooden Camera option.

My wife's a crafter and has all kinds of fabric / elastic / etc. My only worry is how a quick elasic band setup will work _with an L-Plate attached_ -- a quick wrap of a rubber band over the camera will interrupt the travel of the L-plate's Arca dovetails. I'd hate to have to thread something under the plate (there are a few openings) or outright pull the plate to put this on. 

Perhaps pull the eyecup and mount something on that, or buy a sacrificial eyecup to mod up to hold the shade?

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> I may just make something homebrew like a right-sized version of that Wooden Camera option.
> 
> My wife's a crafter and has all kinds of fabric / elastic / etc. My only worry is how a quick elasic band setup will work _with an L-Plate attached_ -- a quick wrap of a rubber band over the camera will interrupt the travel of the L-plate's Arca dovetails. I'd hate to have to thread something under the plate (there are a few openings) or outright pull the plate to put this on.
> 
> ...


I'd put a narrow strip of adhesive backed Velcro tape around the LCD to mount the hood. (A matching strip on the hood, of course. A complete band of Velcro would block stray light. The tape can be removed if needed. I use a box knife to cut it to the desired width, since I have one and two inch width Velcro. 

When the time comes to remove the Velcro, there are adhesive removal pads intended to remove adhesive from bandages. They work great, I use them all the time, they are not obnoxious either.

I don't have the time to make one, I wish I did. Being retired means you never have enough time to do everything you want.


----------



## Crapking (Jun 6, 2016)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=899483&gclid=Cj0KEQjwvtS6BRC8pcKn8OXIg_wBEiQAqtpiz2Svdfn3Qk92rU4iEpIq3ExwDb8pMymmm5hkW498etoaAme88P8HAQ&is=REG&ap=y&m=Y&c3api=1876%2C92051677682%2C&Q=&A=details

I use this hoodman loupe with accessory straps all the time!


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I may just make something homebrew like a right-sized version of that Wooden Camera option.
> ...



Would 100% work, but I'm trying to avoid an adhesive solution. I only shoot landscapes some of the time, and I'd like a clean / vanilla back to the camera when not set up on a tripod.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



There is this one, it claims to be custom for the 5D MK III and its cheap! You could probably remove the plastic screen cover if you don't want it. 

I just ordered one!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/LCD-Screen-Hood-Pop-Up-Shade-Cover-for-CANON-5D-Mark-III-5D-III-/251320520066


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is this one, it claims to be custom for the 5D MK III and its cheap! You could probably remove the plastic screen cover if you don't want it.
> 
> I just ordered one!
> 
> ...



Literally just found the same thing somewhere else:
http://www.dslrkit.com/lcd-screen-hood-for-canon-5d-mark-iii.html#horizontalTab1

Just want to confirm it's eyepiece attachable only and no adhesive is required -- I left my link's chat window a message for follow up. This looks promising, thanks.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There is this one, it claims to be custom for the 5D MK III and its cheap! You could probably remove the plastic screen cover if you don't want it.
> ...



Yes, I saw it there as well and some other places too. Its a matter of search terms. Its coming from China, and not worth the trouble to return if its bad.


----------



## melbournite (Jun 6, 2016)

Good find. Thanks for all the research guys!


----------



## scotia (Jun 7, 2016)

I use the card tube from the centre of a toilet roll. I don't attach it, just hold it against the screen. It is free, light to carry and easily replaced if I lose it. It gives me enough coverage to be able to use the 10x magnification for focussing, and also to check focussing of the final image.

But then, in my regular stomping ground of the far north of the UK, glare is not often a problem. And I am usually out on my own so there is minimal or no impact on my already very low street cred.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 20, 2016)

The Sun Shade arrived today from China, but I'm recovering from surgery and a bit out of it from the drugs. My first thought is that it looks cheaply made, I'll have to wait to see how it fits and works.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 20, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The Sun Shade arrived today from China, but I'm recovering from surgery and a bit out of it from the drugs. My first thought is that it looks cheaply made, I'll have to wait to see how it fits and works.



Goodness -- here's hoping for a speedy recovery.

When you're up to it, please post some photos of it, thanks!

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2016)

I opened it up today. Its worse than I could have imagined.

There is a mirror inside that is supposed to be a screen protector. I took the camera outside both facing into and away from the sun. Put the camera in liveview. All I could see was myself, it makes a great mirror.

So, I took it indoors in a dim room. This time, the mirror was partially translucent, but it was still obviously a mirror.

Then, I tried to fold the sunshade down. It would not lock in place, but kept snapping back up. Finally, I did get it to lock by pressing the release button with one hand, while holding the hood very firmly in place with the other. Then I released the button and it held.

I might be able to remove that screen protector, but I'd have to remove several very tiny screws to dissemble it, and then I don't know what would happen, since the screen is sandwiched in the assembly.

Even if I took the screen protector out, it would still not lock down without a battle.

I'll see if they will take it back or refund me. Ha Ha.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 23, 2016)

Crap. Sorry to hear. Thx for posting about it.

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2016)

I've been going back and forth with the seller, and the result is that they are sending a replacement.

They said it was ok to remove the glass, it involves taking out 4 tiny screws, removing the glass (Plastic?) and putting the frame back together. That was quick and easy, no problems there.

Without the so called screen protector, the reflection issue is resolved, the only reflections are those from the LCD and you can set the brightness to overpower those.

That leaves the issue of the lock that keeps the door down when not in use. Mine would not latch securely unless I managed to hold it very firmly in place while pressing and then releasing the button. Something keeps it from closing as it should, but the work around gets easy after a few uses.

So, I'm awaiting the replacement to see if it is any better.

The hood hangs on the viewfinder, and installs / removes as it should, the door pops up and the side panels snap into place properly, it has just the two flaws. 

Anytime there is air between a piece of glass and the LCD screen, it will make a good mirror. They could save money by just not putting the glass in there, it will always be a mirror, even indoors.

Now, does it work to allow viewing of the screen in bright light? The day I removed the glass, It was overcast outside and I could view the LCD fine. Once we get some sunlight, I'll try again, in the meanwhile, its removed from the camera. I can't complain about our cool overcast rainy days, it beats 100 degrees that we often have in July. 70-80 degrees is really pleasant.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2016)

*Review of 5D Mark III hood for LCD*

I received the replacement hood yesterday, it snaps closed properly, but does not spring open without a little touch of a finger, a very minor issue.

I snapped some photos with my G1X during the process of unboxing it and removing the so called screen protector which acts more like a mirror for me.

Here is a description of the photos.

1, Hood as packaged
2 Front (Camera side) of hood showing the screen protector
3. Screen protector removed, 4 tiny screws come out and the frame around the screen protector removed
4. Frame reinstalled. BTW, Use a JIS screwdriver, these are NOT Phillips screws. They are in tightly and you might strip the heads with a phillips.
5. Installed on camera. It hangs simply and nicely from the eyepiece frame, remove the eye cup first. (2 Views)
6. The hood opened, 2 views.

After installing it, I took the camera with my 24-70L installed outside. It was overcast, but bright. I found that putting the LCD lighting in manual and turning up the brightness all the way helped to see the screen, there were no noticible reflections and I could see the screen nicely. I snapped some closeup photos with the screen magnification turned on and had no issue using manual focus and seeing the fine details.

My conclusion:

This is a low cost unit, so don't expect $100 performance, but it does work and installs / removes easily. Its easy to put into your camera bag and allows you to use the LCD and manual focus in bright light (I could not check it in really bright sunlight).


----------



## lion rock (Jul 13, 2016)

Spokane,
The gadget doesn't look too bad. How's the fit? More importantly, how do YOU like it? Would it work for you?
-r


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Spokane,
> The gadget doesn't look too bad. How's the fit? More importantly, how do YOU like it? Would it work for you?
> -r



It fits ok, its not tight to the camera, it hangs from the eyepiece. I will use it for outdoor macro shots. I took some photos indoors with it on using the viewfinder with the back door closed. I don't miss the LCD. If I want to see the lcd to change settings, I can pop it up.

Its worth the money to have a shaded viewfinder. I've never used a magnified add-on, I prefer to press the magnify button on my camera.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 13, 2016)

Wasn't there a similar (maybe original) device made by Hoodman?
I thought I saw one advertised from them.
-r


----------



## Pookie (Jul 13, 2016)

Why don't you just use what every large format photographer has used since the dawn of photography? A dark cloth... buy one... in a pinch you can make your own or bring a dark shirt as a kludge. No muss or fuss. No adhesives, no modifications.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 13, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Why don't you just use what every large format photographer has used since the dawn of photography? A dark cloth... buy one... in a pinch you can make your own or bring a dark shirt as a kludge. No muss or fuss. No adhesives, no modifications.



Why not hold up ND grads by hand in front of the lens instead of using a holder? 

Why not use a vanilla cable release and a stopwatch instead of using time-programmable shutter release cable?

Why use on-lens DOF markings when you could just use a printed hyperfocal table?

Answer: Convenience. 

In your example, I'd say there's value in an attached shade like the one Mt Spokane found. With landscape work, I like to see the buttons and knobs I am pressing while looking at the LCD. That's awfully hard to do under a shroud. This is also why I don't like loupes and such. Personal preference, I guess.

- A


----------



## Pookie (Jul 14, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you just use what every large format photographer has used since the dawn of photography? A dark cloth... buy one... in a pinch you can make your own or bring a dark shirt as a kludge. No muss or fuss. No adhesives, no modifications.
> ...



Not hard at all if you actually do it, I use one with a 4x5 and 8x10... also with my 5D3, RZ67, 645D... actually all of my cameras... never once has it been so dark as to lose sight of what you're doing, at least for me. As for convenience it's the ultimate as in once you're done you put it away... rather than pulling adhesive off of your camera or making modifications to the back. Mine is two sided black and reflective silver on the other side. It is used often to shade a camera in the hottest sunlight (when you need shade the most) or get used as a reflector sometimes, talk about convenience. 

I guess I just prefer the easier route rather than fiddling with cardboard mockups or buying cheap chinese made products and having to "play" with it until it can be made to work.

The toilet paper tube is awesome wish I had thought of that but it won't cover the larger backs unfort.


----------

